# Big Mouth Bubbler EVO 2 - 6.5 Gallon



## richmke (Jan 22, 2015)

When I looked at the Big Mouth Bubbler Glass, I was concerned about the thin walls. EVO2 has 17% thicker walls, and worth looking at.

http://www.midwestsupplies.com/big-mouth-bubbler-evo-2-6-5-gallon.html

At 6.5 gallons, I will have to remove a gallon of the juice of a 6 gallon kit, and add it back when fermentation has subsided.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 22, 2015)

richmke said:


> When I looked at the Big Mouth Bubbler Glass, I was concerned about the thin walls. EVO2 has 17% thicker walls, and worth looking at.
> 
> http://www.midwestsupplies.com/big-mouth-bubbler-evo-2-6-5-gallon.html
> 
> At 6.5 gallons, I will have to remove a gallon of the juice of a 6 gallon kit, and add it back when fermentation has subsided.



Rich 
Do you know what size bung this takes ?

I want to make sure I have plenty on hand as I think this is a great alternative


----------



## richmke (Jan 22, 2015)

When my LHBS gets them in, I'll let you know.


----------



## goldenboymd (Jan 22, 2015)

I bought two of these and making my first batch in it as of yesterday. Hoping it turns out ok. Easy to mix everything as the big mouth makes it easy to get my drill mixer in there. I'll write back after I'm done. Oh there are gallon markers on the side so it's easy to find the 6 gal mark.


----------



## goldenboymd (Jan 23, 2015)

The bung is standard size you can order single or double for the top hope that helps


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 23, 2015)

What do you refer as a standard size ?
6.5


----------



## goldenboymd (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm a bit of a newbie so I would have to measure it but the bung fits my 6 gal and fits the 6 1/2 gal. I didn't by any special size bung. I'll get a picture and post


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 23, 2015)

Is there a number on impregnated on the top side of the bung ?


----------



## richmke (Jan 24, 2015)

I saw it at the LHBS. It is much thicker glass (at least at the neck). Funny, instead of a smooth top, the very top (think of it as the edge of the glass), it seems frosted.

It has the indented top, but does not seem to have the inverted cap that lets you use it as a built in airlock. Maybe the display was missing it. But, when I commented, the guy in the store said it was odd.

A #4 bug fits, but could possibly be pulled in. They didn't have a 4.5 or 5 to try. 6 was too big.


----------



## goldenboymd (Jan 24, 2015)

Here is my cover and bung that I use hope this helps.


----------



## richmke (Jan 25, 2015)

goldenboymd said:


> Here is my cover and bung that I use hope this helps.



That looks like the lid for the plastic version of the Big Mouth. The glass Big Mouths have a different lid.


----------

